# 2 free waxstock tickets



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Basically I won 2 free tickets to Waxstock from Farecla G3. 

Really appreciated that I won but because I already have two I PM'd them back saying can I either send them back or meet someone outside the show to give away obviously their choice.

They haven't replied which is now a week ago so putting them up here to give people a chance to see. You can buy me a small goodie as an exchange...if you want 

Looking forward to Sunday!!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes please :thumb:


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Short1e said:


> Yes please :thumb:


glad they won't go to waste now :thumb: PM'd you back


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

If falls through lmk


----------



## Steveatbath (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll make a charity donation for them


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Typical i had just arrived at work when this posted up....:lol::wall:

Enjoy people.


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry people Short1e was first. I know how you feel though, luck of the draw I suppose


----------

